# Welche Berufe für Todesritter?



## Ashura Oh (21. November 2008)

Erstmal hoffe ich das ich hier überhaupt richtig bin mit meiner Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...  mit der Sufu hab ich keinen passenden Thread dazu gefunden... Mich würde interessieren welche Berufe ihr für eure Todesritter erlernt habt und warum. Ich bin etwas unsicher und kann mich nicht entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Sinnvoll wäre es doch Bergbau und Schmiedkunst zu lernen da Plattenträger oder!? Falls es doch schon einen Thread zu dem Thema geben sollte dann postet bitte den Link, danke schon mal im Voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schönes Wochenende


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (21. November 2008)

guten morgen

ich habe mir gestern einen todesritter erstellt. habe mir vorher überlegt das er blümchenplücker und alchi werden soll da ich die beiden berufe mit meinen anderen chars noch nicht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blümchenplücker ----> taure
ist ne komische kombi das son fieser todesritter auf dem boden rumkrabbelt und blümchen sammelt aber was solls ^^


----------



## p0rter (21. November 2008)

eine gute frage! ich bin auch schon die ganze zeit am überlegen.
ich könnte mir vorstellen das mein dk leatherworking und inscription lernt.
jetz fragen sich ein paar vllt was solln der bockmist?
einfache antwort ich bin geil auf die bracers and shoulder verbesserungen!
aba schaun wa mal...


----------



## Toddy37 (22. November 2008)

Ich bin für Schmied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenjin (23. November 2008)

Schmied und Verzauberer wennstes dir leisten kannst am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agropolis (24. November 2008)

Ashura schrieb:


> Erstmal hoffe ich das ich hier überhaupt richtig bin mit meiner Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich hab mir auch am 13.11. einen Todesritter erstellt und noch keine Berufe.
Momentan ist er auf LVL 72 und wird auch berufelos bleiben bis der LVL 80 geworden ist.
Denn Berufe von 0 an hochzuleveln kostet enorm Zeit. 
Um z.B. Bergbau oder Kreuterkunde hoch zu skillen musst du stundenlang in super-low-level-gebieten rumlaufen und stupide farmen. Alleine Bergbau kannst du mehrere Spieltage damit verbringen erze zu suchen bis du mal skill hast um  in Nordend Kobald zu kloppen. - Ähnlich verhält es sich mit Blümchen (nur geht das ein bischen schneller)
Ich habe 11 Tage gebraucht um die ersten 17 Level zu schaffen (ich weis dass es viele auch schneller geschafft haben, aber ich arbeite auch 40Std. die Woche und hab noch Familie) 

Fazit: du musst dich entscheiden ob du deinen Todesritter hochleveln oder Berufe skillen willst.

PS: Wenn du genug Gold hast kannst du Verzaubern und Schmied machen (musst halt alle Mats zum skillen kaufen, aber bist in 2 std auf maximalem skill bei ca 5-10k Gold) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## м@πGф (24. November 2008)

Ravenjin schrieb:


> Schmied und Verzauberer wennstes dir leisten kannst am besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum Schmied? Deine Waffen bzw. Rüssi haste durchs Raiden doch eh ausgetauscht.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (24. November 2008)

ich schätze ich skill verzauberkunst & einen sammelberuf (tendierend zu kräuterkunde, weil kräuter zZ durch inschriftenkunde voll im kurs sind)


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (24. November 2008)

Kräuterkunde skillt sich mMn schnell falls du ein Sammelberuf willst. Mit meinem pala von 1-375 in 2 tagen (jeden tag ca 2-3 std)...dabei noch viel entdeckt und dadurch erfolge bekommen


----------



## Cyberhool (25. November 2008)

hab kürschnern und berbau gibt grandiose trefferwertung und hits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem war es fix gemacht


----------



## Toxscorp (25. November 2008)

Hallo, 

mein Todesritter ist zurzeit auf LVL 62 und skillt Kräuter- und Inschriftenkunde.
Die beiden Berufe bringe ich zuerst auf 300 bevor ich weiterlevel.
Denn nen Charakter ohne Berufe zu leveln macht mir keinen Spass.
Und wie ein Vorposter schon geschrieben hjat kann man so nebenbei auch noch die Erkundungserfolge sammeln.

Achja, und die Berufe mache ich weil ich alle anderen Berufe sonst schon mit anderen Chars gelernt habe.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (25. November 2008)

Agropolis schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir auch am 13.11. einen Todesritter erstellt und noch keine Berufe.
> Momentan ist er auf LVL 72 und wird auch berufelos bleiben bis der LVL 80 geworden ist.
> Denn Berufe von 0 an hochzuleveln kostet enorm Zeit.
> Um z.B. Bergbau oder Kreuterkunde hoch zu skillen musst du stundenlang in super-low-level-gebieten rumlaufen und stupide farmen. Alleine Bergbau kannst du mehrere Spieltage damit verbringen erze zu suchen bis du mal skill hast um  in Nordend Kobald zu kloppen. - Ähnlich verhält es sich mit Blümchen (nur geht das ein bischen schneller)
> ...



also diese post finde ich für meinen teil schlecht ^^

habe mir einen todesritter erstellt. ab in die lowlevelgebiete in meinem fall startgebiet der tauren dann ab ins brachland + schlingdorntal und silitus. in silitus ein paar quest gemacht und mit level 59 ab nach bc. dort die ersten quest gemacht und in den zangermarschen habe ich schon alchi 340+ und kräuter bc-max mit level 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich würde immer raten berufe sofort zu skillen ab bc oder kurz davor kannste das dann entspannt neben dem leveln erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _sLyz (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

hab noch keinen angefangen, tendiere aber zwischen Schmied & Verzauberkünstler oder Kräuterkundler & Alchimist .
Bin mit meinem Main Bergbauer, also werd ich's nicht so schwer haben mit dem Schmied :]
tendiere am ehesten an Schmied & Verzauberkünstler..

Gruß


----------



## FLCL (8. Dezember 2008)

juwe und bergbau.. werd später aber noch bergbau rausnehmen und schmied nachskillen.. grund: als juwe kannste dir drachenaugen schleifen und als schmied 2 weitere sockelplätze bauen (gürtel nicht mitgezählt kann jeder benutzen)


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2008)

Hab Bergbauer/Schmied genommen. Hatte rund 2/3 der benötigten Materialien bis Skill 300 (danach kann man ja ganz normal in der Scherbenwelt spielen und nebenbei den Beruf skillen) noch vom Steinchenschleifer auf Lager. Trotzdem hats mich noch ein komplettes Wochenende gekostet, um die benötigten Restmaterialien zu sammeln. Willst Du also ohne Mats den Beruf skillen wirds recht lange dauern.


----------



## v1bez (16. Dezember 2008)

Nimm doch einen Beruf der dir Spaß macht ^^


----------



## Eredon (17. Dezember 2008)

Bergbau und Kräuterkunde. Ich hab alle anderen Jobs schon und ich brauche eigentlich nur einen Char mit dem ich nur farmen kann, somit war die Entscheidung klar.


----------



## Meiki (24. Dezember 2008)

also todesritter ist es meiner meinung nach mehr oder weniger egal, also heiler bzw spellcaster hat mann durch alchemi bzw den alchemistenstein schon nen netten vorteil aber als todesritter sollte man diese traenke nicht so brauchen. und mit all den anderen berufsboni kann man sich hier ansehn des bsp bassiert auf AP als sollte es fuer todesritter passen

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=82365

also im grunde ist jeder berufsboni gleich gut bzw gleich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich wuerde einfach mal schaun was meine anderen chars so haben  also wennste einen mit BB hast dann mach doch juwe oder schmied

ich persoenlich hab auf meinem verzauberungskunst und inschriftenkunde...mein dudu hat KK und die anderen berufe haben meine chars auch schon alle...xD


----------



## Squizzel (28. Dezember 2008)

Schmied + Verzauberer

Ich bin zu faul Erze zu farmen, daher kaufe ich die Barren, schmiede allerlei Zeug draus, entzauber es und verkaufe die Stäubchen wieder. Unterm Strich bekomme ich für die entzauberten Rüstungen doppelt soviel Gold heraus, wie ich für die Barren ausgegeben habe.

Hinzu kommt, dass beide Berufe meiner Meinung nach die "besten" Berufsboni haben (mit Alchi)

Ledern: Teilt sich den Platz der BoP-Verzauberung mit anderen Verzauberungen
Schneidern: Teilt sich den Platz der BoP-Verzauberung mit anderen Verzauberungen
Inschriftenkunde: Teilt sich den Platz der BoP-Verzauberung mit anderen Verzauberungen
Juwelenschleifen: Es besteht die (begündete) "Gefahr", dass wie in BC irgendwann epische Steine herauskommen. Dadurch schrumpft der Vorsprung des Vorteils für Juwelenschleifer.

Verzaubern: Die Verzauberungen für die Ringe sind hoch flexibel und es gibt sonst keine Alternativen.
Schmiedekunst: Die zusätzlichen Sockel stehen auch ausser konkurrenz und sind sehr variabel.


----------



## Bighorn (17. Januar 2009)

Mein DK ist Blümchenpflücker und Kürschner. Vom Bonus her beides was für nen DDler im Nahkampf.
Beim Taure hilft die Klassenfähigkeit "grüner Daumen" um schneller weiter zu kommen.


----------



## vickie (27. Januar 2009)

Ich hab Blumenpflücken + Alchi genommen, ist nie verkehrt, Kräuter kannste verkaufen, dir deine Flasks selber bauen und hast noch den Berufsbonus das Tränke 2Std halten und Flasks 4Std.


----------

